# Tâm sự chị em: Là phụ nữ ai chả muốn xinh đẹp



## Tee208 (2/8/18)

Là phụ nữ ai cũng muốn mình đẹp, phụ nữ hiện đại thì lại càng phải chăm sóc cho mình. Thời đại trước, phụ nữ bị chồng bỏ rơi thì lúc nào cũng nào cũng đổ lỗi cho người chồng không chung thủy tuy nhiên ngày nay cái nhìn khác đi, việc bị lừa dối có thể là nguyên nhân xuất phát từ chính phụ nữ không biết lo cho chính bản thân. Đừng lấy cớ vì phải hy sinh mình cho gia đình nên không có thời gian, đàn ông họ không hẳn cần điều đó, vì thế phụ nữ không nên chỉ biết cho đi mà cần quan tâm cho chính bản thân bạn.






​*NHỜ MYCODA “CÔ BÉ” CỦA TÔI SAU SINH VẪN CÓ THỂ HỒI XUÂN NHƯ THUỞ BAN ĐẦU*
Tôi mới sinh bé đầu lòng được 7 tháng, cháu mới sinh ra nặng 3.4kg, vì đây là lần đầu tiên sinh đẻ mà cháu khá nặng, tôi đã rất khó khăn để sinh thường, đúng là không có gì đau hơn bằng đau đẻ. Tôi không thể quên thời khắc đáng nhớ đấy, đau khổ qua đi là điều ngọt ngào đang nằm trong lòng tôi đây. Hạnh phúc đến nỗi lo cũng đến, tôi tăng 10kg eo mỡ, da bụng trùng xuống, hơn nữa chỗ đó vừa sinh trở lên xấu xí. Phụ nữ đã đánh đổi nhiều, tôi đã yêu cầu chồng chăm sóc con cho tôi 3 tiếng buổi chiều tối để tôi tập yoga lấy lại vóc dáng khi cháu được 2 tháng tuổi.

Tập yoga không chỉ mang cho tôi sức dẻo dai, thon gọn mà còn làm tinh thần thư thái. Mọi mệt mỏi stress sau sinh có thể dễ dàng vượt qua. Tất cả dần trở nên tốt đẹp sau thời gian tập luyện nhưng việc gần gũi với chồng tôi lại e ngại vì tôi cảm thấy sự thay đổi âm đạo, dãn rộng thâm đen, cảm thấy tự ti, tôi tìm cách lấy lại hình dáng ban đầu vốn có của “em”.






​*XIN SỰ TRỢ GIÚP TỪ CÁC BÀ MẸ*
Các bạn biết tôi làm gì không, tôi vào trang web dành cho bà bầu và hỏi thăm các chị đi trước, bài viết được đăng và nhận được rất nhiều phản hồi, nhiều chị em thảo luận và trong đó có chị nick thảo nguyễn đã cho tôi lời khuyên thử sử dụng Mycoda, khác với những người khác chị chụp trực tiếp sản phẩm cho tôi và nói nếu cần thì có thể ibox cho chị.

Vào trang cá nhân tôi thấy chị không phải là người bán hàng pi-a sản phẩm mình bán, nên tôi đã nhắn tin trò chuyện. Hai chị em tâm sự hợp nhau, chị chia sẻ câu chuyện của mình và cảm nhận của bản thân sau khi dùng Mycoda. Chị nói tác dụng se khít là có nhưng không được như xưa, ưu điểm của thuốc là không gây cảm giác ngứa rát khó chịu khi dùng. Chị đã tham khảo các loại viên đặt khác nhưng chỉ có Mycoda mang cho chị cảm giác an toàn nhất. Mycoda là sản phẩm chính hãng của Anthawin Thái Lan, được Bộ Y Tế Thái Lan cấp phép lưu hành với nguồn nguyên liệu chắt lọc, loại bỏ hoàn toàn tạp chất đem lại hiệu cao nhất, giúp chị em phụ nữ Khít – Hồng – Thơm, điều trị viêm nhiễm phụ khoa. Sản phẩm chiết xuất 100% từ thảo dược tự nhiên:  Cam thảo, Đinh hương, Long não, Hạnh đào, Khổ Sâm, Sả sàng tử,… không tác dụng phụ yên tâm cho người sử dụng.

Tôi đặt mua 1 hộp 5 viên dùng thử, mỗi tháng đặt 2 viên vào âm đạo, tuy không đau rát nhưng mới đầu không quen cũng ngại dùng. Lần đặt đầu tiên với tâm lí có chút xấu hổ sợ người khác phát hiện tôi không hề đi ra khỏi phòng và giả ốm. Sau 1 tuần không thấy sự thay đổi, đến cuối tuần thứ 2 tôi đạt viên tiếp theo, chờ một thời gian tôi ngỡ rằng thuốc “vô thưởng vô phạt” an toàn, không có lợi cũng không có hại, cho đến cuối tháng âm đạo đẩy ra dịch nâu đen mùi hôi khó chịu, phải mất 2 ngày mới sạch sẽ trở lại. Tôi không ngờ bên trong mình lại chứa nhiều cặn bẩn đến vậy, từ khi được đào thải sạch sẽ vùng kín âm đạo khô thoáng hoàn toàn và có cảm giác hơi nhột, đến hết tháng thứ 2 khi đã dùng được 4 viên “cô bé” của tôi thay mình trở lại, màu bắt đầu chuyển hồng và nhỏ lại. Phục hồi đáng kể từ khi sinh con, tôi vui vẻ đặt hy vọng vào viên cuối cùng.

Tôi đã dùng hết 1 hộp trong vòng 3 tháng, dù nơi ấy vẫn không được như xưa nhưng tôi đã hài lòng, mở rộng lòng mình với chồng hơn. Chồng tôi có lẽ cũng không hiểu lý do tôi lạnh nhạt chuyện quan hệ với anh, cũng may không để anh chờ quá lâu, tình cảm hai vợ chồng không có bức tường nào ngăn cách, chuyện tôi tự ái vẫn là bí mật nhưng tôi vui vì đã tìm được bí quyết của riêng mình.






​*NHỜ MYCODA HẠNH PHÚC ĐẾN VỚI TÔI TRỌN VẸN*
Vợ chồng tôi có kế hoạch sinh thêm đứa nữa khi cháu đầu được 3 tuổi. Tôi đã có kinh nghiệm đầy mình từ đứa đầu tiên, tôi tự tin mình có thể chăm lo cho chính mính và đứa con sắp tới mình một cách chu đáo và khỏe mạnh nhất. Từ khi biết đến Mycoda, trừ đau đẻ ra tôi chẳng sợ điều gì có thể làm khó được mình. Tôi đã, đang và sẽ là bà mẹ xinh đẹp và quyến rũ.

Nguồn: odaurehon.com


----------

